# Random Female Dragon name generator from Dragon Magazine!



## Beasty (Aug 18, 2009)

I was looking around the net for name ideas for my female whitehead I just won from Bobby and ran across this:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://grey-starr.ca/Tools/random-female-dragon-name.htm" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://grey-starr.ca/Tools/random-femal ... n-name.htm</a><!-- m -->
It's pretty cool if you can pronounce them. I used to be into D&D so I thought maybe some of you might be interested in such. If you're writing a fiction piece or looking to name your lizard, this may help. Also some names can be used for male dragons.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 18, 2009)

cool bro my GUs are maya aztec joker gracie , big boy and tupy just a few. can use some female dragon names

JD


----------

